# The Outcast Dead discussion (Spoilers!!!)



## Drac0nis99 (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys so I just finished the book and it was very good but can someone please explain the ending to me? What is Babu going to do with the gene seed he made? Thanks ahead Russ:victory:


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

There's already a thread for this.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

There's already a discussion thread here.

If you wish to write a [preferably in-depth] review, go here.


----------

